# suggestion for new internal hdd



## sam1 (Sep 1, 2013)

hi guys, my seagate hdd (500 gb) went kaput and i need to buy a new one. considering the higher warranty of WD hdds, i have decided to go for them. however, with so many types available (blue, black, green) i wonder which i should go for. could the experts kindly suggest, alongwith price, if possible?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 1, 2013)

what is your budget???
if less then 5k then WD blue 500GB @ 3k WD blue 1 TB @ 3.9k
avoid WD green.


----------



## sam1 (Sep 2, 2013)

@ankush - budget is around 3.5k, so i guess WD blue 500 GB fits the requirement. any specific method available to determine if i am being sold a green or blue drive?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2013)

sam1 said:


> @ankush - budget is around 3.5k, so i guess WD blue 500 GB fits the requirement. any specific method available to determine if i am being sold a green or blue drive?



simple WD green has green coloured lable whereas WD caviar blue has blue one.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Can you please confirn that you have SATA port on your motherboard


----------



## sam1 (Sep 2, 2013)

@ankush, thnx a lot. and yes, my mobo has sata ports on it - my old hdd was sata too.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 3, 2013)

sam1 said:


> hi guys, my seagate hdd (500 gb) went kaput and i need to buy a new one. considering the higher warranty of WD hdds, i have decided to go for them. however, with so many types available (blue, black, green) i wonder which i should go for. could the experts kindly suggest, alongwith price, if possible?



Seagate has 2 years warranty too, But better stick with WD

also if you can extend a little, you may be able to get 1TB wd blue at around 4k


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Seagate has 2 years warranty too, But better stick with WD



both has same warrenty but WD has better service record in India


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> both has same warrenty but WD has better service record in India



That is just what I said to stick with WD.

I was informing op that seagate has changed the warranty from 1 year to 2 years.


----------



## sam1 (Sep 4, 2013)

thnx guys, for so much info. however, the warranty on 500 GB Seagate drives seems to be 1 year even now. maybe just the 1 TB warranty has changed.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 4, 2013)

Get the WD Caviar Blue then.


----------



## sam1 (Sep 5, 2013)

yes, that's what i have in mind. one more query - if i buy online and the product is DOA or crashes later (within warranty period), will WD entertain warranty? i had earlier read somewhere about some companies not entertaining warranty commitments for products bought online.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 6, 2013)

sam1 said:


> yes, that's what i have in mind. one more query - if i buy online and the product is DOA or crashes later (within warranty period), will WD entertain warranty? i had earlier read somewhere about some companies not entertaining warranty commitments for products bought online.



Within warrenty period if it gives any problem, you can simply RMA it


----------

